# Help Plastic supports for table



## Kev1

The plastic supports for our table have sanpped
They snapped as we drove over potholes in the roads
two on the way from home and two on the way back
What bloody awful roads in Sheffield.

I want to replace them with more substantial brackets.
However the table swings downwards to open which means the brackets need to swing sideways.
I have attached a picture of the brackets which broke
Has anyone bought better ones

Thanks again for reading
and to anyone who can offer advice
Kev


----------



## camallison

You may find substantial metal ones in online stores that have such brackets for canal and other leisure boats. Failing that, O'Learys.

Colin

[EDIT - slightly different technique, but does the same job:

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/fold-down-bracket-928-p.asp just the job]


----------



## Kev1

Thanks Colin
I think whatever I replace it with needs to pivot at the rear rather than fold down
Kev


----------



## Kev1

Bump
Sorry for bumping this but I need to order new brackets asap
Kev


----------



## richardjames

>bracket<


----------



## Kev1

Thanks Richard
I have ordered new plastic brackets from them
However I would still like to replace them with metal ones.
All the ones I have seen are not suitable as they fold down 
The ones I need have to swivel to the side.

Kev


----------



## richardjames

I would, in your case, replace the whole bracket with a plywood concoction with the use of a piano hinge which would also fold flat as the original - if you are interested I will do a drawing of my idea - let me know


----------



## Kev1

Richard I think that may work very well
Any help appreciated

attached a few pics which show how the table folds in half under itself

many thanks for your help
Kev


----------



## richardjames

That's not man enough for that job - using the swinging part as a template on to three quarter inch material - three quarter inch by inch and a quarter solid timber for the part that screws to the side joined with a piano hinge or something to that effect.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Kev1

Thanks Richard
I will resort to that if necessary
Still hoping there is a commercially available one on the market
Kev


----------

